# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Katundarizmi

## DYDRINAS

Katundarizmi

Shinasi A.Rama

05/06/2010 

Problemi i mendësisë katundare si sëmundja e politikës bashkëkohore shqiptare


Në Prolegomenon-in e tij të famshëm, Al Mukaddima, mendimtari i shquar arab i shekullit te 14-të, Ibn Khaldun paraqet një teori ciklike të konfliktit shoqëror të bazuar në përplasjen midis qytetërimit e barbarizmit. Në thelb, teoria e tij thotë se barbarët (ne rastin e tij beduinët që vijnë nga shkretëtira) pushtojnë zonat e urbanizuara që tashmë janë të sofistikuara, por që janë të zhytura në degjenerim.


Barbaret i rivitalizojnë këto qendra, e rindërtojnë shtetin, mirëpo, për tre-katër breza edhe ato vetë degjenerohen e bëhen të pazotët për të mbajtur pushtetin. Barbarët e rinj vijnë nga shkretëtira e i pushtojnë qytetet, të frymëzuar natyrisht nga feja e re apo nga interpretimi i ri i fesë që ato kërkojnë të ripërtërihet.


Barbarët (katundarët e malokët e shkretëtirës) fitojnë, sepse kanë kurajë, guxim, vlera e mbi të gjitha sepse për të jetuar në shkretinë ato kanë zhvilluar lidhjet e fuqishme tribale e të gjakut dhe kur e përdorin fenë ia arrijnë të krijojnë kohezionin e nevojshëm e masën kritike për të marrë kontrollin e shtetit.


Si do të vërtetohej apo falsifikohej kjo teori në rastin e shtetit shqiptar? Një aplikim sipërfaqësor i teorisë së Ibn Khaldun në rastin shqiptar do të paraqitej kështu... Çdo tre-katër breza një masë katundarësh të etur për prona e pasuri e turma malësoresh heroike te lidhur në forma tribale apo me një ideologji të caktuar të drejtuar nga një grup individësh që kërkojnë pushtet merr me force kontrollin e shtetit, zhvendos parinë e vjetër dhe e vë shtetin në shërbim të këtij grupi.


Ndërsa katundarët nxjerrin kunjat e vjetër në nivelin e katundit me bashkëkatundarët e tyre respektivë, e natyrisht grabisin vrasin e vjedhin çka iu del përpara, në emër të barazisë e të ligjit të më të fortit, dalëngadalë paria e asaj mase njerëzish sofistikohet dhe fillon me e përdorë shtetin për qëllimet e veta, por edhe duke ndjekur logjikën e forcimit të shtetit.


Brezi i parë e mban pushtetin me forcë dhe i kthen katundarët në vendin e tyre dhe bën shtetin shtet efektiv. Brezi i dytë i saji bëhet politik dhe sundon me dinakëri e zgjuarsi duke përdoruar monopolin e dijes e rrjetin e lidhjeve që e bëjnë të pazëvendësueshëm e legjitim në sajë të brezit të parë. Brezi i tretë bëhet artistik dhe këta i harrojnë origjinat e veta maloke e katundare e sinqerisht besojnë se janë kryeqytetas të vërtetë.


Në vijim, brezi i katërt, i degjeneruar e i zvetënuar, është kozmopolit, i prirur për qejfe dhe i pazoti të sundojë. Në këtë pikë, vërshon një masë tjetër malokësh e katundarësh që i zhvendos edhe këto pjesëtarë të parisë. Kështu, cikli fillon prej fillimit me tribu të reja sunduese e me një ideologji të re, gjithnjë në dukje, por vetëm në dukje ama, në shërbim të interesit të katundarëve e të malokëve të radhës, sepse fitimtare gjithmonë është paria.


Mirëpo, në rastin shqiptar përvojat tona tregojnë se kjo teori nuk është e aplikueshme apo e vërtetueshme. Nga një anë, në një shekull që e kemi pasur shtetin e pavarur ne i kemi ndërruar paritë sunduese shumë shpesh e asnjeri grup nuk ka ndenjur në kontroll të shtetit më shumë se dy breza, pa u persekutuar me rrënjë e me degë nga fituesit e radhës.


Nga ana tjetër, struktura e veçantë e organizimit tonë shoqëror ka çuar në formësimin e disa paradokseve unike shqiptare. Përfundimi kryesor është se në vend që të ndërtojë shtetin, qoftë edhe në shërbim të vet, paria sunduese e radhës është treguar po aq, në mos më shumë e katundarizuar se vetë katundarët.


Ky është paradoksi i vërtetë i politikës shqiptare. Teoria ciklike e Ibn Khaldun nuk është e aplikueshme në rastin shqiptar për shkak se shoqëria shqiptare e mbi të gjitha, paria sunduese ka mbetur pre e mendësisë katundare që nuk i lejon shqiptarët për me ba shtetin që duhet.


KATUNDI SI FORMA MË E PËRHAPUR E ORGANIZMIT TË SHOQËRISË SHQIPTARE

Katundi ka qenë forma më e përhapur e organizmit të shoqërisë shqiptare dhe ka mbetur si e tillë edhe sot.


Në parantezë, nëse ka ndonjë gjë që mund të thuhet lidhur me shqiptarët si komb është se historikisht, në grup ose veç e veç, shqiptarët, kudo që kanë jetuar, në katund apo në kryeqytetet e perandorive shumë prej tyre e kanë provuar veten si njerëz të lirë, të aftë, të zgjuar, krijues e mbi të gjitha, si njerëz që kanë ditur të krijojnë shtete e të mësojnë edhe të tjerët se si të bëjnë shtete e perandori.


Ky është një kontribut historik që sado poshtë të bien shqiptarët si komb, edhe po të shkojnë më keq se sa janë tash, askush nuk mundet që t'ua heqë.


Mirëpo, duhet theksuar se nga të gjithë figurat që iu bëjnë nder shqiptarëve në historinë e tyre, shumica e kanë rrënjën në një nga katundet e panumërta të trojeve shqiptare. Ashtu ishin kohët, katundi shqiptar, i madh apo i vogël, ishte djepi që lindi figura madhore të historisë e të mendimit politik shoqëror e kulturor të shteteve ku ishin të përfshirë edhe shqiptarët.


Kështu, Mustafa Kocibej, Volteri i Lindjes, ishte nga Mborja, Frang Bardhi ishte nga Nënshati, Pjeter Bogdani nga Hasi i Thatë, Shemsedin Samiu ishte nga Frashëri, Arkitekt Sinani ishte nga Bicaj i Kukësit, Gjergj Fishta nga Fishta, Binak Alia nga Krasniqja, Sefe Kosharja nga Kosharja, Petro Nini Luarasi nga Luarasi pa numëruar këtu figurat politike si Skënderbeu nga Kastrioti, Iljaz Mirahori nga Panariti, Ajaz Pasha nga Himara, Qyprilijte nga Rroshniku i Beratit, Ismail Pashe Velabishti nga Velabishti, Bushatlinjtë nga Kosmaçi, Anastas Kullurioti nga Salamina, Mustafa Pashë Bajraktarin që ishte po nga Mborja e Korçës, Mehmet Ali Pasha ishte nga një katund afër Mesares, Ahmet Zogu nga Burgajeti, Bajram Curri nga Malesia e Gjakoves, Fan Noli nga Ibrik Tepe, Isa Boletini nga Boletini, Lleshi i Zi prej Oroshit e më radhë.


Mund të thuhet pa frikë se nuk ka një katund të banuar me shqiptarë që nuk e ka një figurë të njohur që ka lënë gjurmë në histori. Historia e shqiptareve është historia e katundarëve fisnikë, me largpamësi, mençuri, aftësi të rralla, dinjitet e zotësi shtetformuese që i është imponuar botës.


E jo vetëm në politikë. Mund të thuhet pa frikë se katundari shqiptar ka kenë figurë me interes e historisë shqiptare edhe në fushën kulturore, qoftë kur ka kenë Hasan Zyko Kamberi nga Leskoviku apo Nezimi i Frakulles, Mulla Hysen Dobraçi nga Dobraçi, Shemsedin Samiu nga Frashëri apo Dritëro Agolli prej Menkulasit.


Mirëpo, duhet thënë se në historinë shqiptare, natyrisht që ka edhe shumë katundarë që kanë bërë dëm sa s'thuhet si bie fjala, Haxhi Qamili nga Sharra, Lale Krosi prej Klosit, Mehmet Shehu nga Corrushi, Hysni Kapo nga Tragjasi, Gramoz Pashko nga Vodica, Pjeter Arbnori prej Shirokës, e shumë e shumë katundarë e stërnipa katundarësh të tjerë që kanë lënë emër shumë të diskutueshëm në jetën politike shqiptare.


Si fillim duhet thënë se në të gjithë i njohim dhe i dimë origjinat tona katundare, pavarësisht kur jemi shkëputur prej katundit, 15 breza më parë apo vetëm dy-tre breza me parë. Kur nuk e pranojmë në vete na e tregojnë mbiemrat, sidomos ato që u ndërruan gjatë kohës se Enver Hoxhës e që askush nuk do t'i përmendë.


Kur nuk na e tregojnë mbiemrat na e tregojnë njerëzit që japin intervistat për familjet ku nuk munden me shkue as tre-katër breza ma larg pa ndeshë stërgjyshër që kanë kenë katundarë e bir katundarit. Shembulli ma i mirë i ilustrimit të origjinave tona katundare ishte mbledhja e familjeve "fisnike e aristokrate" që u bë në Tiranë do vjet më parë, ku shumica dërrmuese ishin trashëgimtarët e rreshpereve, esnafeve e bakallave të dikurshëm.


Për këtë arsye, d.m.th., që origjinat i kemi në katunde, nuk duhet të habitemi aspak që në krye të politikës shqiptare edhe sot e gjithë ditën janë kryesisht njerëz, familjet e të cilëve kanë jetuar në lagjet paksa jashtë qyteteve, disa që e lanë dajren e vunë paren, disa të tjerë që blenë pasuritë e zotnive të tyne, por mbi të gjitha katundarët e stërnipat e katundarëve që e morën pronën me pushkë në dorë, qoftë si jeniçerë, si bashibozukë, si redife, si xhandarë, si partizanë, apo si antikomunistë.


Edhe sot, realiteti shqiptar, e jo vetëm në shtetin shqiptar, është se partitë kryesore e shteti drejtohen nga katundarë, sado të fisëm, por katundarë gjithsesi, që nuk i kalojnë dy breza në zona urbane: Gramoz Ruci e Valentina Leskaj vijnë nga Salaria e Tepelenës, Salih Berisha vjen nga Vicidoli i Tropojës, Ilir Meta vjen nga Skrapari, Fatos Nano nga Lunxheria, Skender Gjinushi nga Kurveleshi, Sabri Godo nga Delvina, pa llogaritur të tjerët që nuk duan të tregojnë se çfarë janë thjesht sepse nuk e dinë a janë shqiptarë, çobanë, komitaxhi, palikaris, konjarë apo jeniçerë, sepse as vetë nuk e dinë se prej çfarë çorbe janë, e kështu me radhë.


Duhet pranuar se kur vjen puna me e ba biografinë e vet, dhe për këtë i kemi biografitë që kanë lënë në Arkivin e PPSH-së kur kanë qenë anëtarë partie, tre breza e poshtë të gjithë liderët tanë dalin katundarë, anipse disa shiten me klas, mbahen me pozitë e më mbështetje politike të fuqishme apo i bien kitarës e flasin shtatë gjuhë të huaja.


Si edhe e thashë edhe më lart, nuk ka rëndësi se janë katundarë. Katundarë jemi të gjithë. E përkundër vulgarizmit në shtyp, e thashethemnajës së Tiranës, problemi nuk shtrohet se erdhën katundaret e na zunë tokat apo na morën shtetin.


Në një farë mënyre është qesharake të dëgjosh katundarët e malokët që erdhën nga Jugu në Tiranë e në qytete të tjera në vitin 1945 të ankohen me sinqeritet të pastër për katundarët e malokët që erdhën në Tiranë e ne rrethe të tjera pas vitit 1991.


Shteti shqiptar është i të gjithë katundarëve e malokëve dhe askush nuk ka më shumë të drejta apo që ta ndiejë veten superior ndaj të tjerëve. Para shtetit e ligjit duhet të jemi të gjithë të barabartë, si katundarët e rinj ashtu edhe të vjetrit.


Problemi është se edhe pse këto i kanë ikur katundit, nuk ka ike katundi prej tyre.


Problemi është se mendësia e tyre katundare, e acaruar edhe nga jeta e gjatë dhe vështirë në konvikte, me një rriskë buke të zezë, me shtatë lekë marmelatë fiku, e me çaj pa sheqer, si dhe përvojat çnderuese e çnjerëzore në mjerimin e sistemit të kaluar që synonin me i kthye në vegla të pashpirt të sistemit, kanë përcaktuar e përcaktojnë sjelljen e tyre edhe në politikën e sotme.


Me i ra shkurt, problemi themelor i politikes së sotme shqiptare është sundimi i pakundërshtuar i mendësisë katundare qysh nga fshatrat më të humbur të majave të thepisura të Toskërisë e Gegërisë deri në zemër të institucioneve shtetërore të drejtuara prej katundarëve që nuk kanë një pikë ndjenjë kombëtare e njerëzore dhe që e urrejnë popullin e vet. Si duhet kuptuar kjo gjë?


PARADOKSI I SUNDIMIT TË MENDËSISË KATUNDARE NË POLITIKËN SHQIPTARE


Duke e qëmtuar me vëmendje origjinën e këtij paradoksi, si edhe e thashë më lart, historikisht katundi ka qenë e mbetet strukturë shumë e fuqishme e sunduese në shoqëritë e në politikën shqiptare.


Qytetet e vërteta si qendra politike, kulturore e rrezatimi vlerash e mendësie shtetare kanë qenë të pakta, e këtu mund të përmenden Shkodra, Peja, Gjakova, Prizreni, Shkupi, Berati dhe Janina. Po ashtu, perandoritë me të cilat shqiptarët kanë qenë të lidhur i kanë pasur qendrat larg, qytetet ku ka qenë përqendruar fuqia politike kanë qenë më shumë qendra transiti e udhëkryqe, ku familjet sunduese nuk kanë zgjatur më shumë se tre-katër breza.


Shumica e tyre kanë qenë të lidhura më shumë me qendrën e perandorisë se sa me katundet rreth e rrotull që i sundonin në emër të asaj perandorie. Bile, edhe kur ato familje të lidhura si me qendrën e perandorisë ashtu edhe me shoqërinë e katundarëve e malokëve të krahinës, pra edhe kur kanë pasur rrënjë e mbështetje në shoqërinë e kohës, ato kanë ndenjur në katunde.


E në fakt, në Toskëri, katunde si Berzhita, Këlcyra, Frashëri apo Libohova kanë pasur më shumë pushtet, kultivim mendësie shtetare e influence se sa qytetet vetë si bie fjala, Gjirokastra që ka qenë e mbushur me duaxhijt e derës së Asllanpashallinjve, aq sa për 50 vjet u sundua me dorë të hekurt prej një gjeorgjiani të adaptuar si Javer Hurshit.


Për më tepër, qytetet e tilla kanë qenë shpesh qendra të sunduara e të populluara nga të huajt, e shpesh nuk kanë qenë gjë tjetër, por katunde të shtrira e më të populluara ku një pjesë e mirë të ardhurave të familjes vinte nga bahçja e shtëpisë.


Po ashtu, prej krijimit të shtetit e deri tani, paritë e vjetra të lidhura me perandorinë ishin pa rrënjë të thella në popull. Kështu, paritë me influencë, edhe kur ishin nga familje qytetare apo me pare, qofshin nga shtresat tregtare e reshperë myslimanë, bektashianë, katolikë apo ortodoksë, ato ishin e u bënë edhe më të katundarizuar se ndjekësit e tyre.


Pavarësisht pareve e formimit sipërfaqësor kulturor, edhe kur e luajtën rolin kryesor në politikën shqiptare ato e luajtën si katundarë të sofistikuar.


Për më keq, për të ndenjur në majë të pirgut të politikës ato nuk lanë gjë pa bërë, e të mos harrojnë që shumë u shkartisen me katundaret fitimtare të radhës duke u kthye indirekt në origjinat e tyre katundare.

Po ashtu, duhet mbajtur në mend se cikli i zëvendësimit të parive ka kenë i tillë, që asnjë pari sunduese nuk ka zgjatur më shumë se dy breza.


Për ta përsëritur argumentin, edhe kur kanë sunduar më shumë se dy breza, paritë sunduese kanë rënë pre e katundit dhe kanë sunduar si në katund, me një fjalë, lufta politike është zhvilluar për të kontrolluar katundarët e vet besnike, e jo për t'i transformuar në shtetas e qytetarë të lidhur me shtetin.


Përjashtim bën deri diku periudha e sistemit të partisë shtet, por me dështimin e vet ekonomik e politik, edhe ai sistem përfundoi në një luftë të mundimshme për të kontrolluar katundarët. Paria dhe shteti u sollën si katundarë të vërtetë.

Pra, me gjithë përjashtimet, me shumë shmangie të përkohshme nga norma, mendësia katundare ka kenë sunduese edhe në krye të partisë shtet, udhëheqja kryesore e të cilit përbëhej në masë të konsiderueshme nga katundarë safi.


Edhe kur nuk ishin katundarë, influencat pas tyre ishin thellësisht katundarë në mendësi, qoftë përmes grave, përmes rrethit shoqëror, strukturave politike-shoqërore apo edhe vetë traditës sunduese.


Instrumenti përmes të cilës është arritur mobilizimi e sundimi i masave katundare, malokë e fshatarë ka qenë manipulimi i paskrupullt i mendësisë katundare e ushqimi i saj përmes të gjitha mjeteve e mënyrave të mundshme derisa është bërë mendësia sunduese ndër shqiptarët.


Prandaj sëmundja e katundarizimit mbetet sëmundja kryesore e politikës së sotme shqiptare. Shkaku kryesor i lëngatës ku jemi është paria e Tiranës, por instrumenti i saj i preferuar është mendësia katundare e shoqërisë shqiptare, si pasojë e së cilës edhe shoqëria ka rënë viktimë e mendësisë së vet dhe po ecet sipas parimit se e keqja nuk ka fund e nuk po merret vesh se ku është fundi.


PERKUFIZIMI I KATUNDARIT DHE I MENDESISE KATUNDARE


Me e thane shkurt, katundari eshte ai person shoqeror i cili merret me prodhimin e vogel bujqesor e blegtoral, me ndihmen e pjestareve te familjes per te sigurue mbijetesen e vet e per te permbushur detyrimet qe ka karshi parise qe kontrollon pushtetin politik e ekonomik.


Pra katundari eshte i lidhur me token, e me pronen, kjo lidhje percakton edhe ndarjen e punes, format e pronesise, rolet e funksionet e pjestareve te familjes, nivelin e larte te solidaritetit, strukturen e katundit, marredheniet midis katundareve, por edhe midis katudnareve e pasunareve, e katundareve e shtetit e parise sunduese. Lidhja e katundarit me shtetin eshte komplekse.


Ajo qe Richard Pipes (1977) thote per muzhikun rus eshte e aplikueshme ne te gjitha kontekstet e katundareve, " dinakeria dhe perdorimi i forces garantojne mbijetesen: katundari perdor dinakerine kur eshte i pafuqishem dhe dinakerine me forcen kur eshte i fuqishem."


Bota e vertete e katundarit eshte katundi. Prandaj armiku i tij nuk eshte shteti qe eshte larg apo paria qe prej katundit jane te paluftueshme, armiku eshte katundari tjeter qe nuk pajtohet me te per interesa materiale.


Me kene katundar eshte nje menyre jetese, eshte edhe nje mendesi e dikujt qe nuk iken dot prej botes se vet te vogel. Katundaret jane shume racionale, edhe pse njerezve iu duket se nuk jane, por ato gjithmone mendojne me se pari per pronen e per veten e tyre.


E kur te vihet kjo ne qender te analizes shihet se shteti e paria qe kerkon e merr produktet e punes se tyre jane armiq per vdekje. Mirepo per shkak se katundari eshte i lidhur me token e bagetine, praktikisht eshte i ngujuar ne pronen e vet, peng i prones se vet, atij i duhet me dhane e me marre me shtetin e me parine nga pozita te nenshtruara.


Prandaj, edhe kur shteti sillet ne menyren me te ndyre qe mundet me u ba, katundari nuk merret me shtetin por me katundarin tjeter. Keshtu kur ndodhi tufezimi, katundaret nuk u turren me mbrojte njeni tjetrin por me ia fute njeni tjetrit.


Kur ndodhi grabitja e madhe e tokave e pronave, katundaret nuk u turren me mbrojte shtetin e pronen e te gjitheve por secili e lypi ate ngastren e vet pese dynymshe dhe ne midis te saj ndertoi keshtjellen e familjes, nje shtepi me shtate flamure e me model zveceran apo gjerman, me rrugen dhe banjon e shtruar me mermer.


Mendesia katundare shihet qarte kur rruga publike pergjate ketyre pallateve ne midis te tokes se bukes eshte e mbushur me plehra e me gjithfare rreziqesh per vete katundaret.


Por lidhja me pronen, nyja e kerthizes e mendesise katundare eshte edhe pika kyce ne te cilen duhet te perqendrohemi. Katundari qe mendon vec per pronen e vet, e pranon si te natyrshme sjelljen e parise se Tiranes qe vec vjedh e grabit.


Te gjithe mendojne se kjo eshte ne rregull. Pavaresisht se argumentet qe paraqiten jane 'tregu i lire,' 'krijimi i borgjezise,' 'vendosja e kapitalizmit' etj., ne thelb te gjithe palet bien dakord se parimi 'bjeri i forti te ligut' eshte sjellje normale. Forcimi e shtimi i prones eshte ne zemer te mendesise katundare. Pasaniket nuk munden me kene gabim. Ndryshe si do te kishin munde me i vue paret?


Edhe kur duhet me denue dikend, ai denohet kur nuk respekton normat e vendosura ne katund, d.m.th., kur kapet me presh ne duar.


Po u kape mbarove e hupe dinjitetin dhe dinjiteti eshte gjithcka, bile shume ma i randsishem se prona. Prona e dinjiteti jane dy gjana per te cilat katundari nuk te fal. E dinjiteti eshte i lidhur me poshterimin ne te shkuaren, se askush nuk e din se cka me e gjete ne te ardhmen.


Prandaj partite tona politike e paria e Tiranes munden me i mobilizue lehtesisht katundaret e maloket sepse te gjithe paleve ua kujtojne kohen kur kane qene ose sundues ose te persekutuar. ky eshte kali qe duan te kalerojne te dy segmentet e parise sa here qe kane perplasje e zgjedhje. se bashku me lejimin e vjedhjes e te korrupsionit, gerricja e plages se poshterimit eshte celesi i suksesit te parise.


Frika e dyfishte e humbjes se prones e te dinjitetit i mban katundaret te lidhur me parine. Per sa kohe qe paria i len me vjedhe e me grabite, me ndertue pa leje, mos me pague taksat, mos me krye detyrimet qytetare e shteterore, sa kohe qe i len me i zgjidhe te gjithe hallet e problemet e tyne ne menyre private e ne nivelin e katundit, punet jane mire. Faji i piramidave ishte faji i atyne qe vune paret 'dhe e hangren' se 'vete e paten fajin.'


Ato qe perfituan prej interesave, 'ishin te zotet, bravo ju qofte.' Sa per qeveritaret, 'fajin e paten vete.' Katundaret gjithmone e gjejne nje menyre qe me u armiqesue me njeni-tjetrin por kurre me ato qe sundojne e qe nuk lajne gja pa ba ne kurriz te tyne. Njeriu e din se po sillet si katundar atehere kur e din se paria po ta punon e prape nuk b'zan por e mbeshtet.


Gjithkush e din se po sillet si katundar kur dikush nga paria flet per integrimin europian, heqjen e vizave, rritjen me te larte ekonomike ne bote, popullin e lumtur, i fut njerezit ne greve urie, shan cecenet e maloket, kalon ligjin per homoseksualet, flet si Enver Hoxha, e ban te bardhen te zeze, rren sa mundet, mendon per kohen kur do te bahet kryetar, president, kryebashkiak, kryeminister, dhe prape se prape shkon ne miting apo futesh ne greve urie per te mbeshtetur interesin e tij.


Ilustrimi ma i qarte i sundimit te mendesise katundare eshte dhanja e jetes per parine e Tiranes, edhe kur dihet e shihet qarte se kjo pari mendon vec per veten e vet, e perbuz popullin e katundaret e vet, e prape se prape, qindra mijra njerez dalin me flamuj te kuq apo blu, ne mitingun e rradhes.


Po ashtu, kur i analizon fotografite e mitingjeve, dalin nja pese milione pjesemarres, qe do te thote se tamam simbas mendesise katundare, shume njerez shkojne ne te gjitha mitingjet qe bahen.


DY SHEMBUJ PER TE ILUSTRUAR PARADOKSIN E LIDHJES SE PARISE ME POPULLIN

Ketu ia vlen te jepen dy shembuj per te ilustruar sundimin e mendesise katundare.


Se pari, ka nje arsye pse lezhjanet dalin ne proteste disa here kunder nje sjelljeje te papranueshme per to te nje banori te qytetit te tyre deri ne ate pike sa e kercenojne me jete familjen e ketij individi. Bindja se dalja e nje banori te Lezhes me bindje te ndryshme seksuale eshte fyerje per gjithe Lezhen eshte pak problematike.


Zgjidhja e atij njeriu nuk ka pse ti fyeje lezhjanet sepse gjithkush ben zgjidhjet e veta. Paradoksi fillon kur ne te njejten kohe, po keta lezhjane mbeshtesin fuqimisht kryetarin e nje partie qe kerkon ne parlament legalizimin e martesave te individeve te tille. Ajo qe eshte me e cuditshme, asnje nga keto lezhjane nuk mori mundimin te bente nje proteste ne Lezhe apo ne Tirane per te mbrojtur nderin e shtetit e te kombit shqiptar.


Nje shembull tjeter eshte dalja e qindra mijra njerezve ne bulevard ne mbeshtetje te politikes se kryetarit te nje partie, qofte ky Edi Rama apo Sali Berisha ne emer te nje numri kerkesash qe ne thelb jane teresisht irracionale nga kendveshtrimi i qytetarit e katundarit normal por krejtesisht te kuptueshme kur mbahet parasysh interesi i ngushte i kryekatundarit te rradhes.


Edhe pse keto dy udheheqes te parise se Tiranes e te deleguarit e tyre Kastriot Islami e Ilir Rusmajli rane dakord te ndertonin nje system zgjedhor qe do te eleminonte partite politike te vogla, qe do te benin nje qeveri teknike me mirekuptim dhe do te perqendronin pushtetin ne duart e tyre, i kishin bere llogarite gabim.


Tash vala e protestave do te vazhdoje nga te dy palet, sharjet e ofendimet qe kane botuar e botojne ne pacavuret respektive nuk kane njohur e nuk do te njohin kufinj sepse ne kete perplasje interesat e tyre jane jetike.


Njeri don te rrije ne pushtet e tjetri don te marre pushtetin. Aftesia e tyre per te mbledhur ne bulevard me qindra mijra njerez i mahnit vezhguesit e huaj qe nuk dine se si ta shpjegojne kete paradoks, por natyrisht kjo behet lehtesisht e kuptueshme kur mendesia katundare mbahet parasysh.


Megjithese te ben pershtypje mungesa e perplote e kurajos qytetare per te protestuar per mungesen e kushteve elementare te jeteses shoqerore dhe te abuzimit flagrant me shtetin dhe me institucionet ne te gjitha nivelet, per te kundershtuar korrupsionin, banditizmin, mashtrimin, zvetenimin e parise e me rradhe, prape celesi i shpjegimit eshte mendesia katundare.


Shteti dhe vendi jane ne nje gjendje te mjerueshme, e mire po ne te nejten kohe, askush nuk e can koken se atje vidhet me te dy duart, se behen ndertime pa leje, se uji i pijshem vjen me tepricat e gjirizit e me rradhe. Te gjithe mendojne vetem per veten e tyre.

PSE PARIA E TIRANES ESHTE FAJTORE PER GJENDJEN?


Lufta e analisteve dhe e komentatoreve qe shkruajne pa lidhje e pa nje kuptim te qarte te gjendjes ka qene ose me e shpalle popullin shqiptar fajtor, ose me ia lane fajin sistemit te kaluar, Turqise, imperializmit, kapitalizmit, grekeve, serbeve, etj.


E megjithate, fajtore kryesore, sipas meje, mbetet paria e Tiranes. Paria eshte ajo qe duhet te kete vizionin e duhur per ndertimin e marredhenieve shoqerore, paria eshte ajo shtrese qe ofron zgjidhjen e problemeve, sepse e ka dijen e pergatitjen me zgjidhe problemet, sepse identifikohet parase gjithash me shtetin dhe me punen e vet e ven nje popull ne rruge te mbare.


E natyrisht, arsyeja pse paria e Tiranes eshte ne gjendje te beje ate qe nuk ka ndodhur ne asnje vend tjeter te botes pervec Afganistanit, Somalise, Haitit e Kongos dhe e njejta gje nuk mund te ndodhe ne Gjermani apo ne Suedi eshte manipulimi i mendesise katundare dhe mbajtja e popullit ne nje gjendje jermi ideologjik.


Pra, per shkak te sundimit te perplote te mendesise katundare e te vlerave qe burojne prej saj, njeri nder elementet me te spikatun te krizes politike shqiptare ka qene mungesa e nje ideologjie te mirefillte, te paraqitun sistematikisht e ne menyre kohezive, e cila do te lejonte nje mase militantesh te nje partie politike qe te gjykonin si proceset e dukurite e shkuara politike, sjelljen e politikaneve e gjendjen ne te tashmen, e mbi te gjitha te ofronte nje vizion te qarte se ku do te mbrrihet ne te ardhmen.


Prandaj ne shtetin shqiptar nuk gjen mbeshtetje nje ideologji e mirefillte socialiste, liberale apo nacionaliste, zgjidhja e vetme e daljes nga kjo gjendje e thelle krize ku jane shqiptaret.


Ne vend te nje ideologjie te tille, si bie fjala, socializmi, liberalizmi apo nacionalizmi, paria e Tiranes e te gjitha ngjyrave e partive ofron nje perzierje paradoksale (e qe politikisht nuk ka fare kuptim) parullash e slloganesh shpeshere krejtesisht kontraditore, qe perjashtojne njera-tjeren e mbi te gjitha, qe jane te pambrritshme e te parealizueshme ne nivele praktike.


Si pasoje e kesaj mungese sistemesh te qarta vlerash e ideologjie kohezive, sjellja e parise duket krejt e coroditur, dhe pa kurrfare racionaliteti, mirepo paria nuk merret me te huajt aq sa me katundaret militante te partise respective.


Prandaj politika ne shtetin shqiptar eshte nje politike e paradokseseve te tilla ne te cilat shohim nje structure mobilizimi te masave te gjera te popullit nga paria e Tiranes te mbeshtetur ne strukturen e katundit.


Kauzat qe ndiqen jane nga me idjotet ose ne sherbim total te lidereve partiake, parullat qe hidhen jane krejt pa kuptim e pa kurrfare baze ne realitet, reterrterret e shtypit te Tiranes jane hamullitje te pakutimta, pastruesit e plehrave ne Perëndim shiten si komentatore te ditur, e komentatoret e njohur te Tiranes duan te flasin anglisht e te duken kompetente kur shkrimet e tyre jane krejt pa bosht e qesharake.


Perpjekja per te shpejguar kete mori fenomenesh qe e bejne politiken e Tiranes unike nuk do te ishte e plote pa lidhjen e qarte te parise se Tiranes me popullin. Me i ra shkurt, ajo qe e ben kete gjendje te mundshme eshte kultivimi i mendesise katundare nga ana e parise se Tiranes.


Ajo qe e ka lehtesuar procesin ka qene konvergimi i tre faktoreve: perberja katundare e parise se Tiranes, niveli i larte i katundarizimit te shoqerise shqiptare, dhe kthimi ne origjinat katundare i shtresave te banuesve ne qytete. Ne nje fare menyre e gjithe shoqeria shqiptare ka rene pre e mendesise katundare.


Dallimi eshte se paria vepron ne kete menyre ne menyre te vetedijshme pse kjo mendesi i sherben asaj, per nje mase te madhe te fshatareve e katundareve kjo sjellje eshte normale, i vetmi lloj sjelljeje qe behet i kuptueshem, dhe qytetaret jane dorezuar dhe mendojne se si me mbijetue ne kete bote. Ne kete menyre katundarizimi i politikes eshte bere i perplote dhe gjithkujt qe e sheh nga jashte gjendja i duket pa pike kuptimi.


Niveli i materializmit, mungesa e vlerave njerezore e ideologjike, zhveshja nga ndjenja e sherbimit publik, turrja mbas interesit te ngushte, kriminalizimi i shoqerise, etj. jane ne nivele ekstreme. Katundaret kane dale ne krye te shtetit dhe shteti shqiptar eshte kthyer ne nje katund gjigand.


Pa e kuptue e pa e konfrontue mire e si duhet kete semundje nuk mund te kete zgjidhje si duhet te problemeve shqiptare. E natyrisht kjo eshte edhe arsyeja pse teoria e Ibn Khaldunit nuk eshte e aplikueshme dhe as e verifikueshme ne rastin shqiptar.

shekulli

----------


## shoku_tanku

Profesor Rama e ka vane doren tamam mbi plage.Ne kemi shtetare agresive dhe intelektuale pasive.Me sa duket katundokracia eshte nje mallkim qe do te na ndjeke pas tere jeten.

----------


## EAvdyli

Nuk është mirë të bëhen këso klasifikimesh, sepse ka edhe qytetarë të egër  e të mjerë, ashtu siç ka edhe katunarë të mençur dhe të dijshëm...
Pra këso ndarjesh nuk bënë të ketë...Kjo mbase është turpi më i madh i ideatorëve të tillë...

----------


## vesel

Ne nje Male te Madh ka  lloj, lloj Drunjesh, ne mesin e tyre ka Drunje te drejt dhe te Shtrember, prandaj si ne Qytete gjithe Shqipetare, po ashtu edhe ne Katunde, ka Njerez te mire dhe te kqinje,  per nga Shpirti, ka te ditur dhe te paditur, per mua jan te Mjere te gjithe ata qe bejne dallime ne ate Katundar dhe Qytetar, te gjithe jemi te njejte dhe te barabarte.

----------


## Edvin83

Autori e ka pase fjalen per katunari si mentalitet, qe eshte nje mentalitet mbizoterues ne Shqiperi!

----------


## BROZALINI

Profesor, kur jua merr mendja se ne kemi me u ba qytetare, perderisa e merrni konceptin "katundar" te shqiptareve si nje atavizem shekullor. A kemi kene ndonjehere te qytetnuem, a veç katundarizmi ka me na mulue gjithmone? Asht kollaj me konstatue e analizue disa dukuni katundare te mendsise se drejtuesve, po e veshtire me dhane ide te qytetnimit te ketij populli me drejtues e udhehqes denbabaden te nji kallepi katundarhane me kuptimin e keq te fjales, pavaresisht se vende-vende ia veni nga nji maske te ndryshkun lustre... Ju jetoni jashte, me sa di vete. Nuk na thoni diçka konkrete si jane ba qytetare shtetasit qe nuk mund t'i quejm "katundare"? Masandej , a e kupton ti, profe. se ne shqiptaret tuj kene te tane katundare, mundohemi me i thane tjetrit "katundar", si gomari me e quejt shokun e vet "veshgjate". Barabar jane gomari me veshgjatin. Ndiqni me vemendje spektaklin "PORTOKALLIA" qe drejton katundari i kthyem ne "qytetar nderi" a Artist Populli a ku di une, nje fare AGRON LLAKA. Pavaresisht se materialet i shkruen nji fare Fylyp Cakulli, edhe ky me siguri katundar, mbi 20 here personazhet e tij permendin fjalen"katundar". Vazhdon loja e kungulleshkave katundar mas katundari per me i ba me qesh njerezit(spektatoret) katundaret me marrinat e veta. Kesaj i thone tragjikomedi. Duket se te gjithe jemi te perqeshun, te tallun, te ironizuem, si me thane nje fare vetvrasje katundare.

----------


## Edvin83

ja dhe karikatura qe shoqeron kete shkrim.

----------


## Edvin83

Ky ishte i pari shkrim qe guxoi te nxirrte ne shesh luften e vertete qe po zhvillohet ne Shqiperi, ate mes shumices katunare dhe pakices qytetare, ku kjo e fundit ka humbur dhe sic thote dhe autori "Dallimi eshte se paria vepron ne kete menyre ne menyre te vetedijshme pse kjo mendesi i sherben asaj, per nje mase te madhe te fshatareve e katundareve kjo sjellje eshte normale, i vetmi lloj sjelljeje qe behet i kuptueshem, dhe *qytetaret jane dorezuar dhe mendojne se si me mbijetue ne kete bote*. Ne kete menyre katundarizimi i politikes eshte bere i perplote dhe gjithkujt qe e sheh nga jashte gjendja i duket pa pike kuptimi. "

Ky paragraf eshte shume i vertete, dhe te deshperon pasi e sheh shpetimin e Shqiperise si te veshtire e ndoshta te pamundur...
Por e pergezoj autorin per kete shkrim te pare ne mbeshtetje te kauzes sone qytetare, dhe shpresojme ne nje fitore te qytetarise ne Shqiperi!

----------


## Station

E lexova qe ne mengjes kete shkrim, e rilexova prap sot ne mbasdite dhe ju siguroj qe sa her ta lexoni do tju duken perher dhe me te verteta konkluzionet qe nxjer autori, fatkeqesisht por e vertet.
Ju lutem gjith atyre qe shkruajn me siper ne kundershtim me kete artikull ta lexojne me vemendje dhe do te shikojne se do ju dali para sysh lagja, rruga, qyteti, fshati ku jetojne.
Mbase eshte e hidhur por eshte e vertete.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Epiteti i atdhetarizmit por edhe i profesionalizmit, nuk eshte atribut as i katunarit dhe as i qytetarit. Ai eshte atribut i personit pamarre parasysh nga vie ai person. Dhe ketu nuk ka dallime. Ka ne katund te mire dhe te kqi, te menqur dhe budallenj, patriot dhe te shitur, njejt si edhe ne qytet.

Dallimi eshte diku tjeter. Menyra se si flasim, si sillemi, si ushqehemi, si hecim e si rrime ulur, menyra si diskutojme dhe si perlahemi etj. etj. etj.

Ketu qendrojne dallimet ne mes qytetarit dhe katunarit. E keto dallime jan si nata me diten.

----------


## skender76

> Ky ishte i pari shkrim qe guxoi te nxirrte ne shesh luften e vertete qe po zhvillohet ne Shqiperi, ate mes shumices katunare dhe pakices qytetare, ku kjo e fundit ka humbur dhe sic thote dhe autori "Dallimi eshte se paria vepron ne kete menyre ne menyre te vetedijshme pse kjo mendesi i sherben asaj, per nje mase te madhe te fshatareve e katundareve kjo sjellje eshte normale, i vetmi lloj sjelljeje qe behet i kuptueshem, dhe *qytetaret jane dorezuar dhe mendojne se si me mbijetue ne kete bote*. Ne kete menyre katundarizimi i politikes eshte bere i perplote dhe gjithkujt qe e sheh nga jashte gjendja i duket pa pike kuptimi. "
> 
> Ky paragraf eshte shume i vertete, dhe te deshperon pasi e sheh shpetimin e Shqiperise si te veshtire e ndoshta te pamundur...
> Por e pergezoj autorin per kete shkrim te pare ne mbeshtetje te kauzes sone qytetare, dhe shpresojme ne nje fitore te qytetarise ne Shqiperi!



Edvin83, pershnetje!
Shkrimi qe ka sjell hapsi i temes, asht ineteresant... por asht i pak si i merzitshem pasi perserit e ri-perserit t'njajtat gjana.....pra asht ma shum me mush faqen e gazets..

Tash po e marr vesh se paska nje "KAUZE QYTETARE" 
Hajde menje e qytetrume hajde...
Por jam shum kurioz me dit modelin qe mroni, apo thjesht kunder katundit(mentalitetit katundar - do thoshe ti...)
Se mos na mroni modelin para 90-es....se kshu dyshoj un...


Nigjoni mor shoke qytetar(qe jeni anti-katund), para se t'tentoni me perly katundin me dokrra, falenderonja ma perpara per buken qe veni n'tavolin, per qumshtin qe u jepni fmive tuj.... se ky asht katunari, katunari qe pa u zbardh fillon me ushqy bagtin, shkon e pervlohet n'fush,  e kthehet ne t'errun  me kurriz t'thym...
Matnju bre burra para se me fol, e mos flisni me mentalitet paraziti, se nuk shkoni larg kshu....

----------


## Edvin83

> Edvin83, pershnetje!
> Shkrimi qe ka sjell hapsi i temes, asht ineteresant... por asht i pak si i merzitshem pasi perserit e ri-perserit t'njajtat gjana.....pra asht ma shum me mush faqen e gazets..
> 
> Tash po e marr vesh se paska nje "KAUZE QYTETARE" 
> Hajde menje e qytetrume hajde...
> Por jam shum kurioz me dit modelin qe mroni, apo thjesht kunder katundit(mentalitetit katundar - do thoshe ti...)
> Se mos na mroni modelin para 90-es....se kshu dyshoj un...
> 
> 
> ...


Ai katunar qe permend ti ekziston ne librat e historise, sot katunari eshte nje njeri qe hedh mbeturinat e tij para deres, jashte dritares apo ballkonit drejt e ne rruge, eshte nje njeri qe i urren pemet dhe i pret ku t'i shohe ato, ne parqe e ne rruge, eshte nje njeri qe peshtyn ne toke, shan, ben zhurme, dhe kur nuk ia var njeri i bie borise me sa ka force ose nxjerr dhe armen vetem qe te terheqe vemendjen, eshte nje njeri qe zapton dhe grabit ca t;i shohe syri, dhe cdo toke qe e sheh e zapton dhe vret kedo qe tenton ta ndale, eshte nje njeri qe shkon vetem pas bajraktarit te tij, edhe sikur ai te thote qe gomari fluturon, eshte nje njeri servil qe buken e nxjerr duke vjedhe, grabite ee vrare, eshte nje njeri qe pa zbardhe dita mendon se si do t'ia beje te keqen komshise apo shokut te tij, eshte nje njeri qe ka zet librat, urren diturine, dhe ben cmos te luftoje e te nxjerre jashte vendit te tij inteligjencen...
Ja pra, kauza qytetare eshte kundra njeriut qe permenda me lart, dhe qe tani eshte raca mbizoteruese ne Shqiperi, eshte KATUNARI, ka pushtet politik, ekonomik dhe ushtarak, ka zaptuar qeveri, qytete, dhe eshte i armatosur deri ne dhembe e te vret nese e pengon ne rrugen e tij shkaterrimtare. 

Katundari nuk mund ta kuptoje shkrimin e mesiperm te sjelle nga Z.Rama, dhe nese e lexon nuk do ta kape thelbin por do te terbohet dhe per inat do te shkoje e te shkaterroje ndonje park a do te gjuaje me arme nga dritarja nga inati.

----------


## skender76

> Ai katunar qe permend ti ekziston ne librat e historise, sot katunari eshte nje njeri qe hedh mbeturinat e tij para deres, jashte dritares apo ballkonit drejt e ne rruge, eshte nje njeri qe i urren pemet dhe i pret ku t'i shohe ato, ne parqe e ne rruge, eshte nje njeri qe peshtyn ne toke, shan, ben zhurme, dhe kur nuk ia var njeri i bie borise me sa ka force ose nxjerr dhe armen vetem qe te terheqe vemendjen, eshte nje njeri qe zapton dhe grabit ca t;i shohe syri, dhe cdo toke qe e sheh e zapton dhe vret kedo qe tenton ta ndale, eshte nje njeri qe shkon vetem pas bajraktarit te tij, edhe sikur ai te thote qe gomari fluturon, eshte nje njeri servil qe buken e nxjerr duke vjedhe, grabite ee vrare, eshte nje njeri qe pa zbardhe dita mendon se si do t'ia beje te keqen komshise apo shokut te tij, eshte nje njeri qe ka zet librat, urren diturine, dhe ben cmos te luftoje e te nxjerre jashte vendit te tij inteligjencen...
> Ja pra, kauza qytetare eshte kundra njeriut qe permenda me lart, dhe qe tani eshte raca mbizoteruese ne Shqiperi, eshte KATUNARI, ka pushtet politik, ekonomik dhe ushtarak, ka zaptuar qeveri, qytete, dhe eshte i armatosur deri ne dhembe e te vret nese e pengon ne rrugen e tij shkaterrimtare. 
> 
> Katundari nuk mund ta kuptoje shkrimin e mesiperm te sjelle nga Z.Rama, dhe nese e lexon nuk do ta kape thelbin por do te terbohet dhe per inat do te shkoje e te shkaterroje ndonje park a do te gjuaje me arme nga dritarja nga inati.



Edvin83, po t'prisja!
Po jo mo Edvin, nuk asht ashtu si thu ti, se ndryshe do ishte tregu bosh, nuk do kishe mundsi ti nerser ne mengjes me ble qumshtin per 100 lek t'qelbura, ngrihet ma heret se ti katunari se ta sjell poshte ballkonit....
Ohhh shkrimin e kam kuptu aq mir saaa ty s'ta pret menja....

Arsyja qe un nderhyj ne ket tem esht se ju dhe ta qe e mendojn si juve, shpesh her dhe pa problem fare, na fyni.
Ku e gjeni at t'drejt juve me emertu fenomene anti-shoqerore me KATUNARIZEM?
Edhe diçka, kur ju fyni dike pa ju pas borxh, tregon inferioritet(thelloju çik ktu..)

----------


## murik

Shkrimi me idiot qe me ka rene rasti te lexoj kohet e fundit... Qytete paskan qene vetem Peja e Gjakova? Po ku i le Korcen e Gjirokastren o palle?Po Elbasan e Durres?Po nuk ja vlen jo me u mare me ksi pallash.

----------


## Bel ami

Epo te kete studiuar tjetri ne Amerike dhe te shkruaje te tille artikull kjo eshte tragjikomi.Pra e paska gjetur ky zoteria qe Shqiperise punet nuk i vene mire se "fshataresia" qenka armike e "qytetarise".Se lideret politike paskan mentalitet fshatari etj Se fshataresia i paska zene frymen qytetarise Shqiptare etj
* fjala katundar ketu ka qellim fyes*
Ja cili eshte thelbi qe Shinasiu e ka kapur drejt :
* Niveli i materializmit, mungesa e vlerave njerezore e ideologjike, zhveshja nga ndjenja e sherbimit publik, turrja mbas interesit te ngushte, kriminalizimi i shoqerise, etj. jane ne nivele ekstreme. * 
Por duke vuajtur nga "katundarizmi" Shinasiu ja fut kot me fjaline me pasuese :
*  Katundaret kane dale ne krye te shtetit dhe shteti shqiptar eshte kthyer ne nje katund gjigand.* 
Ketu tregon qarte se edhe vete Shinasiu eshte pjese e ketij sistemi,sepse eshte zhveshur nga ndjenja e sherbimit publik,duke e braktisur Shqiperine,tkurret pas interesit te ngushte (thjesht lufton Berishen per arsye personale) dhe me kete artikull tregon se vuan nga mungesa e vlerave njerezore dhe ideologjike.

----------


## morrison

> Edvin83, po t'prisja!
> Po jo mo Edvin, nuk asht ashtu si thu ti, se ndryshe do ishte tregu bosh, nuk do kishe mundsi ti nerser ne mengjes me ble qumshtin per 100 lek t'qelbura, ngrihet ma heret se ti katunari se ta sjell poshte ballkonit....
> Ohhh shkrimin e kam kuptu aq mir saaa ty s'ta pret menja....
> 
> Arsyja qe un nderhyj ne ket tem esht se ju dhe ta qe e mendojn si juve, shpesh her dhe pa problem fare, na fyni.
> Ku e gjeni at t'drejt juve me emertu fenomene anti-shoqerore me KATUNARIZEM?
> Edhe diçka, kur ju fyni dike pa ju pas borxh, tregon inferioritet(thelloju çik ktu..)


Skender, po te drejtohem me respekt dhe pa dashur te te fyej.....

Shkrimi eshte paksa filozofik dhe nuk duhet marre shabllon. Lexoje mire dhe me kujdes, nuk eshte fare ajo qe thua ti... Edvini ka te drejte... 

Nese arrin dikush ta kuptoj kte shkrim dhe ta vlersoj, atehere megjithmend qe ai ka bere nje hap para drejt qyteterimit


Qe ta kuptosh qe autori nuk ka dashur fare qe te beje krahasimin midis qytetarit te mirfillt dhe katundarit te mirfillt, te mjafton vetem nje shprehje e tij gjate gjith teksit e le te tjerat:

*



			
				Problemi është se edhe pse këto i kanë ikur katundit, nuk ka ike katundi prej tyre.
			
		

*

Ketu e ka fjalen per qytetaret e brezit te dyte apo te trete qe prap kane mendesi katundari.

----------


## morrison

> Epo te kete studiuar tjetri ne Amerike dhe te shkruaje te tille artikull kjo eshte tragjikomi.Pra e paska gjetur ky zoteria qe Shqiperise punet nuk i vene mire se "fshataresia" qenka armike e "qytetarise".Se lideret politike paskan mentalitet fshatari etj Se fshataresia i paska zene frymen qytetarise Shqiptare etj
> * fjala katundar ketu ka qellim fyes*
> Ja cili eshte thelbi qe Shinasiu e ka kapur drejt :
> * Niveli i materializmit, mungesa e vlerave njerezore e ideologjike, zhveshja nga ndjenja e sherbimit publik, turrja mbas interesit te ngushte, kriminalizimi i shoqerise, etj. jane ne nivele ekstreme. * 
> Por duke vuajtur nga "katundarizmi" Shinasiu ja fut kot me fjaline me pasuese :
> *  Katundaret kane dale ne krye te shtetit dhe shteti shqiptar eshte kthyer ne nje katund gjigand.* 
> Ketu tregon qarte se edhe vete Shinasiu eshte pjese e ketij sistemi,sepse eshte zhveshur nga ndjenja e sherbimit publik,duke e braktisur Shqiperine,tkurret pas interesit te ngushte (thjesht lufton Berishen per arsye personale) dhe me kete artikull tregon se vuan nga mungesa e vlerave njerezore dhe ideologjike.


Te gjith jemi fajtor dhe faji kerkohet tek vetja ne rradhe te pare, prandaj dhe autori nuk ben perjashtim, sic nuk ben dhe ti e une bashke.

Shendete.

----------


## morrison

> Shkrimi me idiot qe me ka rene rasti te lexoj kohet e fundit... Qytete paskan qene vetem Peja e Gjakova? Po ku i le Korcen e Gjirokastren o palle?Po Elbasan e Durres?Po nuk ja vlen jo me u mare me ksi pallash.


Murik mesa kuptoj ti duhet te jesh brezi i pare ne USA (sic e citon vendodhjen), prandaj ruaje kte shkrim dhe jepja dhe femis tend qe ta lexoj, nese dhe ai nuk e kupton atehere paska pasur te drejte autori per Shqiptaret.

----------


## SKRAPARI

bravo gazeta shekulli: edhe ju ashtu si maqedonasit mendokeni qe shqiptaret jane katundare te ardhur nga malet. vetem nano, rama, milo, gjinushi, ruci,majko.. vetem keta jane qytetare. ata qe votojne dhe punojne per partine demokratike jane katundare.
te gjithe po e kuptojne qe punoni per llogari te serbise. shko futuni prap ne greve urie se po na udheheqin tiranen katunaret.

----------


## morrison

> bravo gazeta shekulli: edhe ju ashtu si maqedonasit mendokeni qe shqiptaret jane katundare te ardhur nga malet. vetem nano, rama, milo, gjinushi, ruci,majko.. vetem keta jane qytetare. ata qe votojne dhe punojne per partine demokratike jane katundare.
> te gjithe po e kuptojne qe punoni per llogari te serbise. shko futuni prap ne greve urie se po na udheheqin tiranen katunaret.


Une habitem o Skrapari autori vetem Salen ka permenduar me mendesi katunare dhe pjesa tjeter jane te gjith te majte, ku e pe ti njeanshmerine e shkrimit?

----------

